# Seeking info - Hotchkiss 38(H) arty observation vehicle



## BlackWolf3945 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm looking for info concerning this H-38 - based vehicle in German service as well as any photos; I have absolutely nothing on this thing.

Also, what was the German designation for this particular vehicle? That might help me in my research, which has failed miserably up to now!

Any help, even a push in the right direction, is greatly appreciated...


Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 12, 2005)

The French had some eight-hundred Hotchkiss H-38 cavalry tanks in service when Germany invaded in 1940. Most of which were captured by the Wehrmacht. They were issued to German units, after modification in 1941. 

Turretless H-38s were issued as 'Artillerie Schlepper 38H(f)' and were also used as Munitionspanzers. The 211th Panzerabteilung were the first unit to use French equipment in action and was largely using the H-38. Twenty-nine were still in service on 30th December 1944. 

The H-38 was known as the Pz.Kpfw 38H 735(f) in German service. It had the commander's cupola replaced by an opening split hatch. German radio sets were fitted, with a two meter rod aerial mounted on a tripod on the front right-hand mudguard. 

Information is for H-38, not Artillerie Schlepper. Sorry, I don't have technical stats for the conversion.

Crew: 2
Weight (tons): 12
Engine: Hotchkiss 6cyl 6lit 120PS at 2,800 rpm. 
Speed (Km/hr): 36
Range (Km): 150
Radio: FuG5

Armour (min/max): 12/45mm

If you would like I'd give full armour details. 

I only have one picture but it's in a book and I don't have a scanner.


----------



## toffigd (Oct 12, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> even a push in the right direction




google...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 12, 2005)

> Original Designation: Hotchkiss H-38
> Original Role: light tank
> German Designation: Panzerkampfwagen 38H 735(f)
> Conversions/Role/Use:reconnaissance/command/internal policing duties/incorporated into Panzer Divisions
> ...



That is from http://www.achtungpanzer.com/fren.htm

The German designation for what you want is; Artillerie Panzerbeobachtungswagen auf 38H 735(f)


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Oct 12, 2005)

toffigd said:


> BlackWolf3945 said:
> 
> 
> > even a push in the right direction
> ...


Smartass... like I never thought of that, huh?

I've burned Google up, as well as the other search engines and the multitude of other online resources I regularly use... and have found nothing. Otherwise I wouldn't be asking in the first place...


Thanks for the info plan_d. A little more digging last night yielded pretty much what you provided, including that designation. I wish I could find some decent images of this thing... all I've come across so far is a garbage profile.

This is a fairly obscure type, so I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that in-depth info and good photos are tough to come by on the net... 'tis still frustrating though. For those who don't know what this thing looks like, here's the trashy box art from a model kit...








Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

It's the same with most of the vehicles and equipment that aren't armed to the teeth. Most people forget that the war wasn't just fought with big tanks and fast planes. Sure, an artillery observation vehicle isn't exciting ...but it was still needed. 

I'm confused by that image. Why would it be right next to the artillery it's observing for?


----------

